
Ask HN: Will contact tracing lead to a Chinese style social credit system? - Threeve303
From a strictly technical perspective, having society in western countries change to make contact tracing common place, is this setting the stage to make it much easier in the future to implement a social credit system as being used in some Asian countries?
======
runjake
Not directly, no. Very indirectly? Maybe. But I think American style social
credit will happen via corporations (eg. Facebook).

